# Is the NSA reading this thread?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it?


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm sure it was scanned by an autonomous algorithm that checks for suspicious language/activities but no I doubt it was read by a human being.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

SA people are important, because their minds are awakened, and considered as a threat to the governments and extraterrestrials.

Normal Human Beings - Low Perception 
SA people - Medium Perception 
ESP people - High Perception
Super humans - Extreme Perception

All above are programmed with different subconscious.

Artificial Intelligence can multitask, so they scanned words, phrases, images, read images that are a threat, manipulate living organisms, manipulate people's dreams, manipulate people's perception, read people's thoughts, feed thoughts, find people through brainwave signal, probability calculations, they can even read bad grammar, hear & read all languages from people, manipulate probability, manipulate the weather, manipulate time and space continuum.

SA people are able to observe the normies flaws.

http://naruto.wikia.com/wiki/Mangekyō_Sharingan










NSA testing me.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

zashiki warashi said:


> Requesting @EmotionlessThug
> 
> He seems to be the one with all the answers around here.


That's not funny.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it is. :um


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

lol


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup (May 10, 2015)

The NSA doesn't care about social anxiety. They're looking for terrorists.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Fuzzycoffeecup said:


> *The NSA doesn't care about social anxiety*. *They're looking for terrorists*.


Lmfao!

All of you are complaining about the normal human beings, and AI reads it and keep tweaking the normiees mind.

Artificial intelligence can use normal human beings body as a vessel, allowing them to see through their eyes. *Electromagnetic pulses can control the central nervous system* < Google it up.









Extraterrestrials do care, whooping Antidepressants up to boost your subconscious, so you can adjust to this fake reality they've created, and control your mind.










*Science, Math, Advance Alien Technology*.

Terrorist should be considered as the governments puppets to weaken humanity, give off a fake impression, to have full controlled over the whole entire world.

9/11 was Extraterrestrials doings.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

The people on this site man...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

we're crazy


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zashiki warashi said:


> Requesting @EmotionlessThug
> 
> He seems to be the one with all the answers around here.


I was not disappointed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Fuzzycoffeecup said:


> The NSA doesn't care about social anxiety. They're looking for terrorists.


I don't know. You know what they say, "It's always the quiet ones."


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

They might have a file of this thread somewhere with the op's information attached to it. I was under the impression that the NSA simply collects information They don't spy or read everyone's information. That would probably be impossible. I'm sure there are people working there that DO spy on love interests and other things though. Freaky.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

They use a priorization filter system. Meaning insignificant little sh i ts like this thread that have nothing to do with politics etc will get zero attention.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Reading it, no. Sucking it down with every other scrap of data on the planet and running it through thier useless algorythms, yes.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

NSA - Image Processing - Think of this as the Normal human being's perception.


















































Crazy af!!

It's like trying to understand C++.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh, yes! Vital information is spread on this forum. The NSA must know who is still a virgin, what games and anime are popular these days and who had diarheea. A true terrorist frenezy in here.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> Oh, yes! Vital information is spread on this forum. The NSA must know who is still a virgin, what games and anime are popular these days and who had diarheea. A true terrorist frenezy in here.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

They don't give a **** as the quiet ones like us as we don't ask questions, it's the loud confident people with intelligent minds who speak out they focus on, people with big influences.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Fuzzycoffeecup said:


> The NSA doesn't care about social anxiety. They're looking for terrorists.


Uh oh, I bet they're reading this now after you used the... *gasp* T word!!


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

It's on the NSA's computers. They could get the information if they really wanted to and not have a warrant.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

EmotionlessThug said:


> So, you need to be high or mentally ill to understand computer programming language?
> 
> Smh!!


Old post, but...

>_"understand computer programming language"_
>_posts' hello world' error output_

Smh!!


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> Old post, but...
> 
> >_"understand computer programming language"_
> >_posts' hello world' error output_
> ...


Again, you misunderstand my point of view, I was telling him do you need to be mentally ill or high to understand that the NSA are capable of manipulating the people's brains.

Jesus Christ!!!!!!!


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

The question should be: Why would the NSA read threads like this?


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Perspicacious said:


> The question should be: Why would the NSA read threads like this?


Data, Tweak humans, Energy Source by intimidating Humans Emotions.

The real question is why does NSA need over 10k worth of employees, when they can always rely on AI's to keep a surveillance out on citizens.

I'm thinking it deals with ET'S, because mankind isn't that smart from my perspective, they're slow thinkers, this relies on bio-technology. I also think aliens are not that smart either, they lack of knowledge, so they're also a little slow in their brains, just because they know certain areas, that doesn't make them extremely intelligent.

It doesn't make any sense, it's retarded & childish.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I've planted bombs in all of the major cities of the evil imperialist United States. 

Maybe.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Data, Tweak humans, Energy Source by intimidating Humans Emotions.
> 
> The real question is why does NSA need over 10k worth of employees, when they can always rely on AI's to keep a surveillance out on citizens.
> 
> ...


Did you take your meds?


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Perspicacious said:


> Did you take your meds?


I don't take drugs, nor rely on people information. I can ask the same thing about you, and the rest of the mentally ill human beings that surround me, and failed to optimize their brains correctly, and fail to recognize reality.

Drugs are for childish people, who wants to get loss in a deep illusion maze. I like drinking Green Hot Tea, and eating lemon cookies.

What is this shutter island, concentration camp?


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

EmotionlessThug said:


> I don't take drugs, nor rely on people information. I can ask the same thing about you, and the rest of the mentally ill human beings that surround me, and failed to optimize their brains correctly, and fail to recognize reality.
> 
> Drugs are for childish people, who wants to get loss in a deep illusion maze. I like drinking Green Hot Tea, and eating lemon cookies.
> 
> What is this shutter island, concentration camp?


I don't take drugs either. But you know you clearly are mentally ill, as well. You sound like you have a paranoid personality disorder, and don't justify your reasons with me. I'm just really not into this paranoid ****. Idc if I'm being watched by man, aliens or God, as long as I'm not interrupted by the process. Green hot tea is my fav drink, btw.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Perspicacious said:


> I don't take drugs either. But you know you clearly are mentally ill, as well. You sound like you have a paranoid personality disorder, and don't justify your reasons with me. I'm just really not into this paranoid ****. Idc if I'm being watched by man, aliens or God, as long as I'm not interrupted by the process. Green hot tea is my fav drink, btw.


I don't have any paranoid personality disorder/paranoid schizophrenia, I never heard of somebody calling me that in reality. What gives you the right to call me that, just because I posted about aliens, data, energy source, tweak humans, you lack of perceptual awareness.

I'm writing it, because I'm able to understand it, you can't tell me what to write, or how to think, that's my belief, it doesn't consider me as paranoid, I'm just talking, because that's how it looks to me. Paranoid personality disorder is different, that's when somebody distrust and have suspicion of people.

I'm pointing my figures, because something is wrong with that picture, how do you have an educational conversation with people?


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

EmotionlessThug said:


> I don't have any paranoid personality disorder/paranoid schizophrenia, I never heard of somebody calling me that in reality. What gives you the right to call me that, just because I posted about aliens are slow in the brains, you lack perceptual awareness.
> 
> I'm writing it, because I'm able to understand it, you can't tell me what to write, or how to think, that's my belief, it doesn't consider me as paranoid, I'm just talking, because that's how it looks to me. Paranoid personality disorder is different, that's when somebody distrust and have suspicion of people.
> 
> I'm pointing my figures, because something is wrong with that picture.


I'm not even starting this with you. Keep doing your thing, maybe you will come up with a plan to put an end to this mischievous conspiracy.


----------



## Watching (Aug 7, 2015)

In actual realness though, if you have any genuine concerns about internet privacy or gubbermint spies the Electronic Frontier Foundation is a good place to start.

https://ssd.eff.org/en

Also if you write gubbermint the auto correct tries to make it into Intermingle. For some reason I think the NSA is behind this.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol about everything they accuse the soviet union of doing the USA does it at a much larger scale. So much irony. :b


----------



## Watching (Aug 7, 2015)

Going crazy said:


> Lol about everything they accuse the soviet union of doing the USA does it at a much larger scale. So much irony. :b


Are you Russian? Well So Vi et.

honestly though as long as you can avoid detection during anything that wouldn't otherwise be approved you'll be fine. you don't have to be invisible just out of sight during your secret paramilitary coup training.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Watching said:


> Are you Russian? Well So Vi et.
> 
> honestly though as long as you can avoid detection during anything that wouldn't otherwise be approved you'll be fine. you don't have to be invisible just out of sight during your secret paramilitary coup training.


I am not Russian and i don't see how that is relevant. 
Some one being from Russia doesn't necessarily mean they are well informed about a particular issue just how we can see someone being from the US not equaling someone being informed at all about issues going on in their country.

When it comes to the US, 2 words: Patriot Act.
Others come to mind though: Edward Snowmen, Wiki leaks 
Russia was criticize for spying on 10% of its population lol
While the US literally gathers information on everyone and even goes outside of its borders in heavy spying.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Going crazy said:


> I am not Russian and i don't see how that is relevant.
> Some one being from Russia doesn't necessarily mean they are well informed about a particular issue just how we can see someone being from the US not equaling someone being informed at all about issues going on in their country.
> 
> When it comes to the US, 2 words: Patriot Act.
> ...


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Sean07 said:


>


What the hell Sean, Lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Of course they are.
They want to see what makes me millenniummanly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sean07 said:


>


This is about right.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*eleborate on your acronym?*

it & they?

No need for me to hunt. No reading I know the vague definition.

Do The Special secret people cover the planet or just America?


----------



## Watching (Aug 7, 2015)

Going crazy said:


> I am not Russian and i don't see how that is relevant.
> Some one being from Russia doesn't necessarily mean they are well informed about a particular issue just how we can see someone being from the US not equaling someone being informed at all about issues going on in their country.
> 
> When it comes to the US, 2 words: Patriot Act.
> ...


So vi et = pun on So be it. You also misspelled Edward Snowden and Edward Snow Man. Which is why Sean did the funny Snow man picture thing.

US has a long history is bad government behavior. Laden was CIA trained(he had a civil engineering degree as well), Snowden was old news before he became a fixture too, There was also the Iran Contra Affair, the author/journalist who found that out with LOTS of legwork sadly commuted suicide some time ago, Watergate with Nixon, Clinton with Lewinsky, Bush with Mission Accomplished (lol),the Patriot Act as you said, SOPA/PIPA/CISPA, the Corporation industrial complex. Backward anti homosexual laws. The list is endless. There's also the Clamping down on protest and the sheer amount of Police who get acquitted of plain murder. School shootings are a drop in the bucket compared to most of that on the side too.

But you know what freaks me out the most? I'm serious when i say- Copywrite.
Copywrite is the new black gold of the world. 
Medical patents affecting price inflation? Check.
Internet privacy and creative trades being stiffled by a monopoly on ideas? Check.
Computer fraud and abuse act being used and reformed to make simple information such as DVD encryption or public key encryption illegal without a patent? Check. Note, that encryption is now what protects most peoples bank accounts.
MPAA and RIAA making sure no one can talk **** about them on Youtube without getting 3 strikes? Check.
Prison for making backup copies of media you own? Check.
A total lack of transparency or progress related to enforcement of trade secrets? Check.

Bombs, Robots, Meds, Privacy, Lawmaking, Anti surveillance, Police abuse, Misallocated public funds are all effected daily by something as stupid as the copywrite laws that Disney pushed into being so that he could make fairy tales he didn't create belong his his company license. 
For example, Disney didn't create Mickey Mouse. A guy called Ub Iwerks did. Disney just found a way to take credit for all kinds of stuff. But credit isn't the issue, the point is that he gets a say in someone else s creation at all, because he manipulated law to his own financial gain and ends.

There's a guy who works are the Software Freedom Law Center called Eben Moglen, he lays out some of the more terrifying and provable issues that arise from simple things as having no privacy all the way up to monetizing things that people take for granted.

If people cared about their information Facebook would have been seen as a crime against humanity, mostly because most of the issues with it are completely, not wrong, but just shouldn't exist when we have very specific counter measures against it.

There was a point in history where people who used computers got into it because it was something that wasn't controlled at all, then as more people came to use them on a daily basis, we traded what looked to be free and user friendly software for consent to spying.
The NSA, ironically doesn't NEED to use it's software to do much, because we are the kinds of people who won't give out a phone number, but WILL give out a Facebook with your face, name location, friends and tastes etc.

It's not that we are being spied on so much as we made the stupid choice of thinking the glass house is private. Generally speaking, lots of people use G-Mail, attach home addressees to Ebay etc.

It used to be that you should never allow your name, SSN or face to become collected together in more than one place at a time, and with that you could sufficiently expect reasonable privacy.
But now we don't take steps and act surprised when things like a Patriot Act actually have an effect. The simple fact is, the patriot act shouldn't affect anyone who uses a computer and knows how, I mean really knows how, can repair it, network properly, apply tech, setup their own OS. Using windows alone is pretty bad for privacy in general.
We have the technology to avoid outright surveillance, it's just the only people determined to use it are automatically assumed pedophiles drug traffickers or dissidents in other countries.

I'd urge any citizens to get acquainted with the EFF. https://www.eff.org/ it explains it in afar less cumbersome and annoying way than I do after all.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

twitchy666 said:


> it & they?
> 
> No need for me to hunt. No reading I know the vague definition.
> 
> Do The Special secret people cover the planet or just America?


The whole world.

Edward Snowden nailed it, no wonder why people have a hard time using perceptual awareness & empathy correctly.









Jim stone ex NSA employee is full of crap, he's creating conspiracy theories 24/7, and getting paid by people who are listening to his theories, they praise him, because of his status. Misleading them from the truth is what he does for a living now. 
http://82.221.129.208/aa9index.html


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Watching said:


> So vi et = pun on So be it. You also misspelled Edward Snowden and Edward Snow Man. Which is why Sean did the funny Snow man picture thing.
> 
> *US has a long history is bad government behavior. Laden was CIA trained(he had a civil engineering degree as well), Snowden was old news before he became a fixture too, There was also the Iran Contra Affair, the author/journalist who found that out with LOTS of legwork sadly commuted suicide some time ago, Watergate with Nixon, Clinton with Lewinsky, Bush with Mission Accomplished (lol),the Patriot Act as you said, SOPA/PIPA/CISPA, the Corporation industrial complex. Backward anti homosexual laws. The list is endless. There's also the Clamping down on protest and the sheer amount of Police who get acquitted of plain murder. School shootings are a drop in the bucket compared to most of that on the side too.*
> 
> ...


I agree you!!


----------



## Watching (Aug 7, 2015)

EmotionlessThug said:


> http://82.221.129.208/aa9index.html


Wow, the 90's are strong on that page. half expected an ICQ link and a sidebar with stupid blinking ****.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Watching said:


> So vi et = pun on So be it. You also misspelled Edward Snowden and Edward Snow Man. Which is why Sean did the funny Snow man picture thing.
> 
> US has a long history is bad government behavior. Laden was CIA trained(he had a civil engineering degree as well), Snowden was old news before he became a fixture too, There was also the Iran Contra Affair, the author/journalist who found that out with LOTS of legwork sadly commuted suicide some time ago, Watergate with Nixon, Clinton with Lewinsky, Bush with Mission Accomplished (lol),the Patriot Act as you said, SOPA/PIPA/CISPA, the Corporation industrial complex. Backward anti homosexual laws. The list is endless. There's also the Clamping down on protest and the sheer amount of Police who get acquitted of plain murder. School shootings are a drop in the bucket compared to most of that on the side too.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i had common knowledge about most of these stuff you mention and this is the tip of the iceberg lol.

Yeah, you do explain it in a dull and annoying way. 
Jk, thanks for sharing and correcting me on the spelling of the man's name. I usually name facts that people who are unaware can find more easily when you refer to the "old news" for a lot of people in the US they would be hearing this for the first time since the media doesn't cover it.


----------



## Watching (Aug 7, 2015)

Going crazy said:


> Yeah, i had common knowledge about most of these stuff you mention and this is the tip of the iceberg lol.
> 
> Yeah, you do explain it in a dull and annoying way.
> Jk, thanks for sharing and correcting me on the spelling of the man's name. I usually name facts that people who are unaware can find more easily when you refer to the "old news" for a lot of people in the US they would be hearing this for the first time since the media doesn't cover it.


I only meant that his revelations were old news, there have been plenty of former whistle blowers in places to be considered credible who didn't get half of the attention that Snowden did. No one talks about Julian Assange anymore much for example.
What's interesting is that Gary Webb recently had his story turned into a movie Biopic called Kill the messenger, there's a few sus details in it but overall it gets the idea.




Pretty entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

They see everything... :um


----------



## Watching (Aug 7, 2015)

Cletis said:


> They see everything... :um


Ever tried to find cookie crumbs in a sandpit? That's what seeing everything does to surveillance.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

N*SA*...


----------



## Watching (Aug 7, 2015)

So if you are the kind of person who can read this, I would assume you have one of those funny monochrome plug ins for your browser that help prevent eye fatigue or you are the kind of person who accidentally highlights stuff on a laptop scrolling pad. Either way you found my secret Illuminati/NSA message. Congrats.

Aha! you found my decoy message!

Also, andy0128


----------

